# Infertility Network UK survey on the experience of infertility and treatment



## NickyP2 (Jun 17, 2013)

INUK and Middlesex University are conducting a national online survey to help understand the experiences of people considering fertility treatment, currently having treatment or who have previously had treatment. If you would like to complete the survey please go to: 
https://goo.gl/8e8l4S

Further information is available using this link or by contacting Nicky Payne ([email protected]).

INUK hope the findings from the survey will help inform better ways to support people considering or having fertility treatment, especially in relation to financial and workplace supports.

We appreciate your assistance. Thank you.


----------

